# problemi wpa_supplicant con prism54

## Peach

salve a tutti

ho un problema con un laptop e la scheda wifi che è una ZyXEL ZyAIR G-100 PCMCIA (chipset isl3890).

Questa scheda è supportata - da quello che si legge nell'help - dal kernel (gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r3 che sto usando).

L'access point a cui cerco di collegarmi usa WPA-PSK con CCMP.

un paio di file di configurazione:

```
# WIRED SECTION

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

fallback_eth0=( "192.168.0.5 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

fallback_route_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

# WIFI section

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dprism54"
```

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="myWIFI"

        bssid=00:19:E0:66:XX:XX

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP

        group=CCMP

        psk="***"

        priority=2

}
```

così facendo quando lancio lo script la prima cosa che mi dice è:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

wpa_driver_prism54_set_countermeasures - not yet implemented                                   [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                                              [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...
```

e fin qui...

```
eth1: resetting device...

eth1: uploading firmware...

eth1: firmware version: 1.0.4.3

eth1: firmware upload complete

eth1: interface reset complete

eth1: prism54_set_txpower() auto power will be implemented later.

prism54_hostapd - len=48

eth1: Caught WPA supplicant wpa init request

eth1: Enabling WPA

prism54_hostapd - len=48

eth1: Caught WPA drop unencrypted request

eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response 250, triggering device

prism54_hostapd - len=48

eth1: Caught WPA drop unencrypted request

prism54_hostapd - len=48

eth1: Caught WPA supplicant set WPA IE request

eth1: WPA IE Attachment was set

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

prism54_hostapd - len=48

eth1: Caught WPA drop unencrypted request

prism54_hostapd - len=48

eth1: Caught WPA supplicant set WPA IE request

eth1: WPA IE Attachment was set
```

e non si associa.

qualche suggerimento?

----------

## crisandbea

hai installato vero il firmware relativo ai prism54 ???

ciauz

----------

## Peach

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> hai installato vero il firmware relativo ai prism54 ???
> 
> ciauz

 

giusta osservazione: si

anche perché se noti nel log c'è:

```
eth1: uploading firmware...

eth1: firmware version: 1.0.4.3

eth1: firmware upload complete 
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   hai installato vero il firmware relativo ai prism54 ???
> 
> ciauz 
> 
> giusta osservazione: si
> ...

 

hai ragione non avevo notato.....  hai provato con i driver presenti in portage???

ciauz

----------

## Peach

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> hai ragione non avevo notato.....  hai provato con i driver presenti in portage???

 

```
 *   You need prism54-firmware for the in-kernel driver or deselect

the in-kernel driver to use the (probably older) driver from this ebuild.
```

l'ebuild riporta 2005 come anno di rilascio :-\ quindi sarei più dell'idea di provare prima qualche altre strada.

mi hanno consigliato di debuggare direttamente wpa_supplicant ma mi sfugge qualcosa.

praticamente quando stoppo lo script associato alla scheda con la scheda dentro, iwconfig mi da "NOT READY!" e non riesco a riabilitarla  :Confused: , con l'altra ipw2200 che ho mi bastava dare un 

```
iwconfig eth1 txpower on
```

, ma qui la txpower non c'entra:

```
# iwconfig eth1

eth1      NOT READY!  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=31 dBm   Sensitivity=0/200  

          Retry short limit:0   RTS thr=-1 B   Fragment thr=-1 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

e quindi nn so se lanciando 

```
wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dprism54 -dd
```

 per debuggare posso farlo a scheda attiva quando già wpa_supplicant è stato avviato dallo script, se devo avviare qualcos'altro o ...

help  :Embarassed: 

[edit]no, come non detto

wpa a scheda ferma, la riabilita, se lo lancio a mano come detto... e il risultato del comando è:

```
# wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dprism54 -dd

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'prism54' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel' (DEPRECATED)

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

Line: 9 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     66 6f 6e 64 61 7a 7a 61                           myWIFI        

BSSID - hexdump(len=6): 00 19 e0 66 XX XX

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x10

group: 0x10

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=16): [REMOVED]

priority=2 (0x2)

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 2

   id=0 ssid='myWIFI'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=19 enc_capa=0x7

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0x7

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:a0:c5:93:YY:YY

wpa_driver_prism54_set_countermeasures - not yet implemented

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

Added interface eth1

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=63

WEXT: Custom wireless event: 'Received a probe from client to 00:19:E0:66:XX:XX  (00)'

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=70

WEXT: Custom wireless event: 'Received a beacon from an unkown AP to 00:19:E0:66:XX:XX  (00)'

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 204 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

0: 00:19:e0:66:XX:XX ssid='myWIFI' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:19:e0:66:XX:XX (SSID='myWIFI' freq=2412 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=63

WEXT: Custom wireless event: 'Received a probe from client to 00:19:E0:66:XX:XX  (00)'

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=63

WEXT: Custom wireless event: 'Received a probe from client to 00:19:E0:66:XX:XX  (00)'

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=72

WEXT: Custom wireless event: 'Authenticate request (ex) to 00:19:E0:66:XX:XX  : ACCEPTED  (00)'

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=72

WEXT: Custom wireless event: 'Authenticate request (ex) to 00:19:E0:66:XX:XX  : ACCEPTED  (00)'

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=72

WEXT: Custom wireless event: 'Authenticate request (ex) to 00:19:E0:66:XX:XX  : ACCEPTED  (00)'

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=70

WEXT: Custom wireless event: 'Received a beacon from an unkown AP to 00:03:93:E8:FA:C8  (00)'

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=63

WEXT: Custom wireless event: 'Received a probe from client to 00:19:E0:66:XX:XX  (00)'

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:19:e0:66:XX:XX into blacklist

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

...
```

e così via... va in timeout l'associazione e poi viene blacklistata (?)

helllp  :Sad: 

----------

## earcar

risposta scema: hai ricompilato wpa_supplicant dopo aver compilato il kernel con il driver prism54?

----------

